# Jet 6" JJ-6 Jointer 8761



## Syla (Jul 21, 2018)

So, I see a lot of people talking about their Jet JJ-6 jointer on here and I have a few questions about mine that I can't seem to find the answers on. First off, I bought mine for $250, (I know I won't get that back), at a yard sale 2 years ago with extra handles and springs, newly sharpened knives, etc. But no manual. Even though I don't need it, it would have been nice to have. It didn't have rust on it in the beginning, it got wet while I was on vacation and by the time I got back the pretty silver was orange. How do I get the rust off? It works great though, and I recently used it to help make a table, and it still works great! My second question is, it's an older model JJ-6 with a serial code that only says 8761 and I can't find *ANYTHING* with said serial numbers online. Do any of you know where I can find the exact machine online to find replacement parts, manuals, the correct information on the specs, etc? And lastly, once I get said rust off how much would you buy it for? I'm unfortunately moving soon and I can't take it with me which sucks as it's my baby, luckily my father is great at finding these things and I'll be moving closer to him yay! So I'm going to have to sell it, but I want to sell it at a reasonable price. Here are some pictures of it. Anyways, sorry that was so long, I figured the more info the better. Thank you for helping me and for reading! :smile2:


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Jun 25, 2010)

Basic recipe for rust removal would be WD40 or penetrating oil with steel wool or green scotch pad and lots of elbow grease.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I have my jointer in a place where it often gets rained on. I try to keep a tarp on it when I'm not using it but if it goes weeks without rain I often get out of the habit. I just clean the rust off with an orbital sander with 220 grit paper. Then wax it. 

You would have no problem selling that jointer for more than $250.00. All cleaned up and in working order I think you could get between four and five hundred dollars for it. 

I'm not sure but I think this manual would be close enough to your machine. https://www.ebay.com/itm/JET-JJ-6CS...567698?hash=item489de35912:g:NUQAAOSwrklVfvZH 

Equipment manufacturers often discontinue parts for the machinery they make. This website has some parts. https://www.ereplacementparts.com/j...orking-jointer-parts-c-32652_32674_32676.html


----------



## Syla (Jul 21, 2018)

Steve Neul said:


> I have my jointer in a place where it often gets rained on. I try to keep a tarp on it when I'm not using it but if it goes weeks without rain I often get out of the habit. I just clean the rust off with an orbital sander with 220 grit paper. Then wax it.
> 
> You would have no problem selling that jointer for more than $250.00. All cleaned up and in working order I think you could get between four and five hundred dollars for it.
> 
> ...


Thanks I really appreciate it 🙂 that helps out quite a bit!


----------



## Syla (Jul 21, 2018)

Maintenance Man said:


> Basic recipe for rust removal would be WD40 or penetrating oil with steel wool or green scotch pad and lots of elbow grease.


That's what I was thinking too, but I wanted to make sure so I didn't mess any thing up. You rock!


----------

